# I wanted a new RV........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

...........a diesel pusher to be exact. Money was a bit tight, so I opted for a bare bones model. It's great not ever having to clean bugs off the windshield.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah, but where would my wife sit?

Is there a sidecar?
.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, but where would my wife sit?
> 
> Is there a sidecar?
> .


Hmmm.........RV* AND* the wife? I guess I never really gave that much thought.


----------

